# Sargent Control panel bleeping



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

MH parked on the drive, leisure batteries and starter battery being kept "full" by means of solar panel (starter battery has temp connection to leisure batteries as per Clive M-G-T-B diagram) 

The control panel over the door has twice in the past 10 days started bleeping and the display has reverted to a line of vertical bars on the top line. 

None of the buttons on the panel have any effect or do anything. By removing the panel and disconnecting the multipin for a couple of seconds it all starts working again. 

The control panel and charger unit are both EC200 units (PSU2007) Vehicle is an Autotrail Dakota 2003 on Sprinter chassis. 

So my question is "What is causing this problem ?? Is there anythying I need to do? 

Everything works when the panel is functioning as it should"

(originaly posted on the "ask a traders" forum)


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Contact Sergent, Dave Chapman will be able to help you.
01482 678981.
seamus.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Had the same problem a few weeks ago disconnected panel for 30 seconds, cured it all is well again 8) 8)


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Intermittent connection somewhere is my first guess. Have you checked all the in-line fuses and holders to make sure they are clean and bright?

Or
Are you parked next door to a powerful radio transmitter and this is crashing the micro in your controller?

Dave or Ian will without doubt know where to look.

C.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Mrplodd, it does sound like some thing external is causing the micro to crash, as Clive has said is there anything around that has changed in the recent past?
Is there anything in the vehicle left on? fridge, sat system or alarm/tracking system? that might tie up with the time frames?

If you need us as already stated please do not hesitate to contact our support people on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't contribute to the topic but I do want commend Ian Sargent for always being ready to help and advise. He is an example to all involved in the industry and increases the standing of his company with each reply. Thanks Ian, Alan.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Can't contribute to the topic but I do want commend Ian Sargent for always being ready to help and advise. He is an example to all involved in the industry and increases the standing of his company with each reply. Thanks Ian, Alan.


Spot on Alan,Ian and his boys are amazing,nothing is too much trouble.
seamus.


----------

